# Question Of The Week... ( 2015 Week 7)



## ripjack13 (Feb 8, 2015)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not. I saw there were a few of the members here who have posted topics on the CSM, so this weeks question is for the csm guys....
Thanks for this week's QotW submission goes to @NYWoodturner

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._


*What is the best chain and grind to use on a CSM (chainsaw mill) for a beginner and why?



*
**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 8, 2015)

Now that is a good question!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 8, 2015)

I'll be interested to see what the experts have to say.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 8, 2015)

In my opinion.........
Best grind for a beginner would be a commercially purchased ripping chain like from Bailey's. The reason I say this is because it is not aggressive and won't take a deep cut, won't have as much tendency to stall the chain with lower powered saws. It will give a smooth cut as well. I have had folks say that my rough sawn wood was as smooth or smoother than commercially purchased rough sawn. The grind on a purchased ripping chain is about 10 or 12 degrees. I like to modify the grind angle to about 15 to 16 degrees, this would be something that you would do after you gain a little experience. It is a little more aggressive and cuts a little quicker and still gives a smooth cut. The next chain and grind I like is for the bigger cc saws and for the experienced sawyer, it is just regular skip tooth chain with the grind changed to 16 ish degrees.
Now all this skipped over one topic, what is the main difference between a ripping chain and a regular chain?
A ripping chain has half the width of the cutter ground away as well having a 10 degree angle. This is for chip removal. Some ripping chains have the cutters ground right, left and a straight center tooth to help pull the chips out. A regular chain is ground at 25 to 30 degrees with about a 60 degree back angle.
A reground skip tooth chain will do the same thing but it is a more aggressive chain and really requires attention when using it, not for the beginner. A big saw and an experienced sawyer with a skilled hand can work quicker with a reground skip tooth chain. 
There is a learning curve to milling, it does take a few logs to really get the feel for it and understand the process to get good straight boards or cants. This is also why I advise people to start with some lesser quality soft wood logs like pine, etc. Build shelves or something out of your first attempts. Don't start out milling a prized figured log or high quality walnut etc. Milling is like bowl turning, turn a hundred bowls and then you get it, same goes for milling with a chainsaw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2 | Agree 1 | Great Post 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 8, 2015)

Only 3 posts today? I think Henry's WotW is gunna give me a run for my money...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 8, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Only 3 posts today? I think Henry's WotW is gunna give me a run for my money...


I had hoped other csmer's would have chimed in. Did I answer everyone's questions? LOL. I'm not the only one that cs mills here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 9, 2015)

So, you are asking me to answer something that I have absolutely no idea. I'll just wait for next weeks question.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2015)

I just now saw (hehe) the question. Greg and I have always been about 98% in agreement on this topic so just reread his answer to see mine.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 9, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I just now saw (hehe) the question. Greg and I have always been about 98% in agreement on this topic so just reread his answer to see mine.


I think we all want to know what the other 2% is.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 10, 2015)

I just want to revive this one in hopes of picking up any and all tips from as many folks as possible.
I plan to build a CSM and to hear others experiences would be great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 10, 2015)

I've been enjoying having a band saw mill but I keep looking at CSM's for those logs too big for me to handle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

